# The Path - additions?



## KimvW (Aug 8, 2020)

I currently have The Path in various areas of my island, but I was wondering if there are also versions of the Path that are only 1 square wide and that will seamlessly work with the Path?


----------



## lPeachy (Aug 8, 2020)

I know Bramble has some single tile dirt spots/endcaps versions of the path to accent with n such!
Bramble MA-5765-8794-2470

And this is a single-lane version if you want a one-tile wide path instead!
MA-4377-5156-2518

Hope this helped~1


----------



## sbutler (Aug 8, 2020)

Yes, there are! I used the creator code MA-0176-1322-2870


----------



## KimvW (Aug 8, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## matt2019 (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi. What is exactly is “ The Path “


----------



## Imbri (Aug 8, 2020)

It's a pattern that simulates the worn dirt paths from NL and has an uneven grass border. It's pretty realistic and has become very popular in natural-themed settings.


----------



## matt2019 (Aug 8, 2020)

Imbri said:


> It's a pattern that simulates the worn dirt paths from NL and has an uneven grass border. It's pretty realistic and has become very popular in natural-themed settings.


Ok thanks!


----------



## moonbell (Aug 8, 2020)

This website is a great resource for The Path! 









						The Path
					

Animal Crossing New Horizons ACNH The Path custom design variations



					thepath-acnh.carrd.co


----------



## Serabee (Aug 8, 2020)

I used the paths here with single space versions:

MA- 7962-8653-6465

But I'll be checking out some of these others! This path is a bit straight, and I liked how the previous version I used was a bit more... winding.


----------



## John Wick (Aug 8, 2020)

The problem is, it's a pattern.

At this point, I'd welcome grass wear back just to have my worn and curvy natural dirt paths back.

At least give us a tool that feathers the edges as the way it is now, feels like I'm plot resetting with the hideous fake looking dirt paths in designer mode.


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 8, 2020)

Thats a cool design.

think i'LL DOwnload it


----------

